# RO/DI: Aqua FX Barracuda 4 stage replacement filters



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello Folks,

Anyone know where I can get replacement filters and membrane for the above mentioned RO/DI unit in the Richmond Hill/York Region area?


















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Any standard 10" Rodi filters will work. I'd personally use 1 micron and smaller size for longevity of your membrane. I usually order mine from Reef supplies. You can also get them from Canada corals, sea u marine. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxwater has them as well.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Is the gpd dictated by the unit or by the membrane? What I'm getting at is the membrane in the unit is 50gdp. Can I replace with a 100gdp membrane? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes. You will need to get a new flow restrictor for the larger membrane and install that on the waste line if you switch from the 50 gpd to 100 gpd.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

